# Yellowish Fur



## kiukitsu (Dec 2, 2008)

My hedgehog furs in the belly is very yellowish. Maybe because of the urine. 
Even though I give him bath once in a while but it doesn't lighten.

What do i do?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It is likely urine stains. I'm not sure what else to do besides give a good bath with a gentle soap (Aveeno Soothing Oatmeal, made for babies, is a good one) and making sure the belly gets nice and sudsy.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

How old is ur hedgie kiukitsu?

I ask cuz, LizardGirl, wasn't inky yellowish at least on his belly when he was a baby? I remember you posted a pic and sum1 said "aww, inky was yellow!" or sumthin. Was that pee?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

No, it was just the thin baby fur Inky had as a baby. That was when he was very young, too young to be away from mom.


----------



## kiukitsu (Dec 2, 2008)

my hedgehog is already over a year old


----------

